# Cherub Water Leak :(



## t43er (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all,

My cherub has started leaking from the bottom just now









It was all fine this morning when I pulled a shot but when I turn it on again just now and left the kitchen. I returned to found out that it made a mess due to the leaking







.

I've bought it off this forum when it was only a couple of days old and fortunately got the return to base warranty. I've emailed the vendor (theespresso.co) but they haven't got a contact to ring. Also being bank holiday weekend, I'm not expecting a quick turnaround. Looks like I'm going to be without it for some time!

The question is though, should I be contacting Fracino directly?

Regards,

Ed


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you sure you have not overfilled/missed whilst filling it and water has now just leaked out. I know I did that with mine and seem to remember someone else doing it?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Or could be a very easy fix. I suggest using an Allen key to take the lid off and try to look for something obvious. Won't do any harm looking.


----------



## t43er (Feb 11, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Or could be a very easy fix. I suggest using an Allen key to take the lid off and try to look for something obvious. Won't do any harm looking.


THanks for the replies.

But would I be voiding the warranty by doing that?

Also I didn't refill the water since the morning shot so it's very unlikely due to operator error.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure about warranty but there is no way for them to tell really. Simple enough to remove top panel and replace.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

check to see if the water that is escaping is hot or cold. That will narrow it down a bit.


----------



## t43er (Feb 11, 2015)

Morning, I've just turned it on and the after a couple minutes, warm water just started to leak again. Any ideas?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you cannot see where it is coming from the idea of looking inside seems the best one yet. Otherwise you will have to use the RTB warranty, seems a straight forward decision.

Ian


----------



## t43er (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks all. I guess it's going btb then









Any recommendations as to the cheapest courier due to weight of the machine!?


----------

